
Show HN: Purely Static – a simple guide to build and publish a static website - vkvn
with Pelican, GitLab Pages and Let&#x27;s Encrypt<p>PDF sample
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;purelystatic.com&#x2F;sample.pdf" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;purelystatic.com&#x2F;sample.pdf</a><p>Get the e-book
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gum.co&#x2F;purelystatic" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gum.co&#x2F;purelystatic</a>
======
Cypher
Wouldn't publishing a static webpage with this content be the prime way of
delivering the content?.

~~~
vkvn
Agree, a website would be a lot more accessible. I wrote this originally in
reStructuredText (Sphinx) and then Markdown but was not satisfied with how the
output (HTML, PDF) looked, so went this route. I do include a text file with
all the commands and sample content used.

